# Preventative services



## herrera4 (Jul 5, 2012)

we do dietary services in our office with a RD who is credentialed thru BCBS- we bill according to their guidelines with S9470 for each visit Dx-V65.3 and any other comorbidities depending on patient. Our BCBS patient s call the insurance and they tell them they have nutritional counseling if it is billed as a "Preventative Service" but they deny services as we bill and more and more our pt argue these balances because we "bill incorrectly" 

Is there a way to bill preventative services with an RD?

Thank you


----------



## janevaum@gmail.com (Jul 10, 2012)

The practice I work for also has a RD and I am getting denials from BCBS for her nutritional counseling for persons with diabetes. We always got paid before but just today I spoke to 2 reps who quoted the Health Care Reform Act and the change that nutritional counseling will now be paid only if they are part of a preventative service (as part of well care). Some plans will still cover DX based counseling but a prior call will be necs. The rep I just spoke with indicated this started as of Jan 2012. He indicated that all insurances will go this route. Did you receive any other information since your post?


----------



## herrera4 (Jul 12, 2012)

no nothing new- there is cpt code 99401-99404 but I am still unure if a RD can bill for these. They will not go through on BCBS coding edits under RD NPI but will under Physicians. Under other policies an RD is listed as a qualifying provider. i have not had any other issues with other carriers aside from BCBS. Im not sure which way to go


----------

